# Hard belly but not bloated



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My pup has always had tummy issues (mushy poop, sometimes vomit) in the past. She recently had this 2 weeks ago and had trouble getting up. The next day she was able to walk around fine.

I felt her belly and it was flat and hard (she's skinny, not bloated)..kind of like a human six pack. Is this normal? I never really noticed dogs had tummy muscles. They seem hard and maybe she gets tummy aches?

Also been reading about pancreatitis so that has me a bit worried. Or the fact some dogs can get bloated without anyone noticing and it goes back to normal....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't think anyone can diagnose over the internet. If you are concerned about pancreatitis or bloat I'd suggest calling your vet and getting an examination as both are very serious and potentially fatal illnesses.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know how old your dog is but you say puppy so I assume under 1 year. You need to discuss these symptoms with your vet, because there is no normal/healthy explanation why a puppy should have trouble getting up or have chronic digestive issues. And with puppies things can go south very quickly so I would not wait too long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppydogs*



puppydogs said:


> My pup has always had tummy issues (mushy poop, sometimes vomit) in the past. She recently had this 2 weeks ago and had trouble getting up. The next day she was able to walk around fine.
> 
> I felt her belly and it was flat and hard (she's skinny, not bloated)..kind of like a human six pack. Is this normal? I never really noticed dogs had tummy muscles. They seem hard and maybe she gets tummy aches?
> 
> Also been reading about pancreatitis so that has me a bit worried. Or the fact some dogs can get bloated without anyone noticing and it goes back to normal....


puppydogs

I would definitely see the vet right away. You want to make sure that your puppy is alright.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Get checked my a vet, could be parasites, make sure you bring a fresh sample so they can test it..could be other things. Sometimes from a very full tummy. Good luck, let us know!


----------

